# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Video de Entrevista a Dr. Rodomiro Ortiz - Biotecnología y Transgénicos

## Javier Verastegui

Amigos del sub-foro Biotecnología, 
El Dr. Rodomiro Ortiz, destacado científico peruano en biotecnología, con más de 700 publicaciones y libros, fue entrevistado por LA HORA 8 el lunes 20, sobre diversos aspectos de la biotecnología, convencional y moderna. Sus puntos de vista pueden ser controversiales, pero están basados en la ciencia.       Saludos, 
Javier Verastegui 
---------- Mensaje reenviado ----------
De: Rodomiro Ortiz <rodomiroortiz@gmail.com>
Fecha: 23 de junio de 2011 23:32
Asunto: Entrevista TV Hora 8 Rodomiro Ortiz (Lima, Perú, 20.6.2011): Transgénicos OVM
Para: varios 
Transgénicos OVM - Dr. Rodomiro Ortíz - especialista en biotecnología http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5nueKy_BDQTemas similares: Especialista en Biotecnología Vegetal. Gloria Jara M. Entrevista con Daniel Gonzaga, gerente general de Natura Perú La Universidad Agraria fortalece la investigación en biotecnología Video IPEH !Guá... las uvas! (Entrevista)

----------

